# MORCEGO também faz anos!! VIVA o TT!



## Vanda

*Tombatossals, vulgo TT, está tentando me apanhar (digo, alcançar a minha idade) e está quase lá!*

*Parabéns, TT! Muita saúde, paz e amor!*

*Muitos anos de vida!*​ 
Esse pessoal que faz aniversário em dezembro é gente fina!


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Muitos parabéns, TT, e um excelente 2010! Aproveito para agradecer-lhe todos os esclarecimentos que me deu durante 2009, nas minhas dúvidas linguísticas!

Feliz Aniversário!!!


----------



## coquis14

*Muito aniversário junto! Não da a grana para tantos presentes!*

*...OK ,vou fazer um esforço...*

*Parabéns TT!*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Parabéns, TT. E que 2010 nos reserve muitas discussões (no bom sentido).

WSE


----------



## Outsider

Per molts anys, car Tombatossals! 



Vanda said:


> Esse pessoal que faz aniversário em dezembro é gente fina!


É bem verdade!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

... muitas felicidades, muitos momentos de alegria...

(cuando yo sea grande, quiero saber el 0.01% de todo lo que sabe TT, más que suficiente!).

Carinho e abraço,
Ivonne


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Muchas felicidades, querido gigante. Y que el nuevo año esté lleno de bendiciones.

Abraçades!

Jordi Lluny.


----------



## MOC

Parabéns TT!

Felicidades, e já agora, um bom ano 2010 que se acerca.


----------



## olivinha

Querido TT,
Muitas felicidades pelo cumple e aproveito para desejar um igualmente feliz Día de Reyes (con bastante crema catalana de las buenas).
Un fuerte abrazo
O


----------



## Mangato

Parabens!

Que bom que nasceu o 29 é não o 28. Você sabe

Cumprimentos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato said:


> Parabens!
> 
> Que bom que nasceu o 29 é não o 28. Você sabe
> 
> Cumprimentos



HombreCat: ahora vas a tener que explicar...


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

WhoSoyEu said:


> HombreCat: ahora vas a tener que explicar...


 
Vai ter sim!


----------



## Tomby

Muito obrigado a todos vocês pelas mensagens. Espero que este ano 2010 seja _apenas_ um pouco melhor do que o anterior que me levou a passar por duas vezes pela 'oficina de consertos'.
Feliz Ano 2010 para todos os colegas do Forum do WRF!
Inocente, inocente! 
TT.


----------



## Nanon

¡Feliz cumple atrasado, TT!
Muita saude e (pelo menos) um ano sem consertos...


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Vou compreendendo... Merci Nanon!  
Saúde para todos.


----------



## Vanda

Os comentários sobre os ''inocentes'' aqui.


----------



## Macunaíma

TT, desculpa o atraso, estava na esbórnia de fim de ano . Feliz pós-aniversário, muita saúde, muito entusiasmo e rumo aos 110! 

Macu


----------

